# Dan Gamel RV problems



## parksoffroad (Jun 21, 2004)

In April of 2000 we took delivery of a Jamboree 29ft class C motorhome. It was a "new" vehicle with a floor plan that we had ordered. We had some small problems that we had taken care of and all seemed good. 
After a few years, we started to notice that as the fiberglass siding of the motorhome was fading that there were areas that remained very white. This gives the RV a splotchy appearance, not very attractive to look at.   It is embarrasing to pull into a RV park in a "new" RV and have the RV look splotchy and uneven in color.   

We contacted the Morgan Hill Dan Gamels to see if they could fix the problem. They tried to buff the areas out but only succeded in adding swirl marks to the RV. They told us to take it back to the Dan Gamels Fresno RV Center where we purchased it from. 

We took it back to Dan Gamels Fresno center and they talked to Fleetwood and said that the areas in question had been damaged and repaired and that was not covered under warranty, so they denied the claim.

They had also sold us a MVP warranty that was supposed to cover items such as fading, but again they said that is was damage and that was not covered. We also then found out that the warranty has a $1000 liability limit, and does not cover gelcoat fiberglass. The only part of the RV that is not gelcoat fiberglass is the nose (doors, hood and front fenders). We paid $1795 for this warranty! Who would pay $1795 for a $1000 warranty? We would not have had we known!
You can see the front and back of the actual warranty on these links: (click the box in the lower right corner of the picture to enlarge it)
http://www.parksoffroad.com/mvp front.jpg
http://www.parksoffroad.com/mvp rear.jpg

As I have stated over and over again throughout this process: WE HAVE NEVER HAD ANY DAMAGE OR PAINTING DONE ON THIS RV! We thought is was a new RV but it was apparantly damaged at some point and reparied. We dont know where or when, but it was before we purchased it from Dan Gamels in Fresno. 

We have tried to work with the dealership and Fleetwood for quite a few months and have now retained an attorney.  I will let everyone know how it works out in the end.

Please dont let this happen to you!  Take the time to read the fine print even if it takes you an extra hour.  I would also recommend checking with others about a dealership before you put your trust in them.  If we can prevent this from happening from 1 other person I will be happy!


----------



## parksoffroad (Jun 21, 2004)

Dan Gamel RV problems

Oops... forgot to add the link to Squeekywheel.com.  Every time someone views the link, it sends an e-mail to the dealer telling them that it was viewed:

http://www.thesqueakywheel.com/complaints/complaint4660.cfm


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jun 22, 2004)

Dan Gamel RV problems

  Couple of things.  Did you use automotive type wax on the vehicle or wax for fiberglass.  Maguiera makes a wax for boats and RV's that is sold at most auto parts stores.  It is rather expensive but certainly worth a try.

Have you ever had a subscription to Motorhome Magazine?  There is a section in the magazine where customers can write in and the people at Motorhome Magazine will intervene on their behalf.  I have read a lot of success stories over the years.  Might be worth a try.

I own a 2002 Fleetwood Southwind 37U Motorhome Class A on a Workhorse Chassis.  When I got the motorhome the bedspread was still folded on the "J" couch in the living room.  When we opened it to put it on the bed it had a large brown stain right in the center.  I called the saleman and his response was, "Oh, that's to bad.  I guess you will have to send it to a cleaners.  We never noticed that when you took delivery".  I sent it to the cleaners but the stain wouldn't come out.  I sent the bill to the dealer, Walt Michael's RV Superstore in Belleville, Michigan but never received a reply or a refund.  The spread was useless so we bought another one.

Then we found out where the stain came from.  We experienced out first rain storm and the slide-out leaked so bad we had to bring it in to avoid a pool of water in the living room floor.  The "J" couch got wet but did not stain and we took the cushions off the dinette before they got wet.  I called the dealer and the operator put me on hold about 5 times while I waited for the service dept.  Finally she said I could leave a message and they would call me back.  I left the message about the leak but they never called back.

To make a long story short.  I wrote a letter to Fleetwood outlining approximately 29 defects in my motorhome.  From gas leaking out of the fill tube, to the exhaust pipes falling off, to the rear slide-out blowing a fuse because they closed up the mechanism with all the saw dust, aluminum chips, and dirt from putting the ceiling lights in laying in the compartment.  I received a letter back from Fleetwood saying that my complaint was being forwarded for review and that was the last I heard from them.  

I called them about the uncomfortable "J" couch in my living room that has a square steel bar running up the middle of it making it impossible to sit or sleep on and their response was that I didn't have any class when it came to furniture.

The only person I ever talked to at Walt Michaels was the operator.  She put me on hold 7 times when I called to talk to the salesman only to come back finally and inform me that he had been fired about a month after we bought the motorhome.  The dealer has never touched my motorhome.  

Fortunately, I found a dealer in North Carolina called Allsport RV that has when out of their way to fix some of the things I couldn't.  The ice maker and the front air conditioner.  I still can't find anyone willing to tackle the problem of my toilet not flushing.  I have to use a plunger on a motorhome chemical toilet.
Go figure.

Hope things work out for you.  I still enjoy the camping experience.
Great people out there.

RonSr.

'02 Southwind 37U/Workhorse
'01 GMC Sonoma w/Brake Buddy


----------



## parksoffroad (Jun 23, 2004)

Dan Gamel RV problems

The problem is that the painted areas are still stark white, where the rest of the coach is not painted and the fiberglass is yellowing in the sun.  The results is the splotchy patchwork we have.  There are around 10 places on the Rv that have been painted.

The MVP was a once a year wax that the dealership applied that was supposed to prevent fading.  Just didnt work!   

I agree, Fleetwood is totally useless!


----------

